# fglrx: Xv takes down the X server

## Aquous

I just bit the bullet and tried fglrx once more.

There is some systematic corruption (especially with tooltips, which show up 45 degrees tilted), but apart from that it was working pretty well. Until I tried to play a video. I got maybe half a second of audio, and then I was back at GDM's login screen.

This is fixed when switching to GL output in e.g. vlc, mplayer.

So, Xv takes down the X server. What do I do?

(I know I can't phone AMD "hey, your driver is broken", but if anyone has a workaround...)

Also, VLC (and not mplayer) with VA-API only shows garbage instead of accelerated video, but that's for a new thread...

Backtrace from the dead X server:

```
.... normal stuff ...

[  7111.796] GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

[  7111.796] GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

[  7111.796]               vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

[  7111.900] 

Backtrace:

[  7111.900] 0: /usr/bin/Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x568648]

[  7111.900] 1: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x16c1d9) [0x56c1d9]

[  7111.900] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x3a74a00000+0x103e0) [0x3a74a103e0]

[  7111.901] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xs111LookupPrivate+0x22) [0x7fb17a3aac72]

[  7111.901] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xclLookupPrivate+0xd) [0x7fb179d7d75d]

[  7111.901] 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so (X740XvPutImage+0x12e) [0x7fb176ec28de]

[  7111.901] 6: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x8879e) [0x48879e]

[  7111.901] 7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so (0x7fb17b06e000+0x1008c) [0x7fb17b07e08c]

[  7111.901] 8: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x35701) [0x435701]

[  7111.901] 9: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x2487a) [0x42487a]

[  7111.901] 10: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x3a7422222d]

[  7111.901] 11: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x24419) [0x424419]

[  7111.901] Segmentation fault at address 0x20

[  7111.901] 

Fatal server error:

[  7111.901] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
```

----------

## chithanh

Known issue, but no workaround other than avoiding Xv.

----------

## lysergicacid

same issue here however i cant find any errors in logs etc and xbmc plays videos fine on my other display :-/

----------

## ajiaojr

try vo=gl in your mplayer.conf. Apparently it's a problem with the combination of xorg and ati drivers.

----------

